# Elemental designs eq.2



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Any one have a power cord or know where the cheapest place to get one is? Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried the manufacturer?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Elemental Designs no longer exists. OP's best bet is to try a WTB thread in a For Sale sub-forum of an audio site (like here for example) or see if a local electronics shop can repair or build one to spec.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

According to an Audioholics review, the transformer converts 120 VAC to 16.6 VAC @ .25 amps. 16.5 volts appears to be the standard for home security systems. So, it shouldn’t be hard to rig up an adapter for the ED equalizer using one of these transformers. Most appear to be rated for 40 VA, which translates to about 2.4 amps, more than adequate for the ED equalizer’s .25 amp needs. 

The only caveat, the power plug appears to be unusual, so you’ll have to open up the unit and see if you can install a more common plug, or just wire straight to the wires going to the plug.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

